
SPECTRE: A Fast and Scalable Cryptocurrency Protocol [pdf] - wslh
https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/1159.pdf
======
taylorwc
So, let me get this right: you're proposing a new cryptocurrency, which the
media and masses often unfairly associate with nefarious use cases, and the
name you chose for it coincides with the nefarious criminal organization from
the James Bond universe?

... ok then.

------
wslh
Interesting thread at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/5jbsny/spectre_a_f...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/5jbsny/spectre_a_fast_and_scalable_distributed_ledger/)

~~~
qguv
Remember that /r/Bitcoin is censored to the extreme. For an uncensored bitcoin
and cryptocurrency forum, try /r/btc.

~~~
wyldfire
IIRC censorship that happens there is usually regarding submissions moreso
than comments?

I guess we don't know what's been censored in this thread but the back-and-
forth between Taek42 and avivz78/MeniRosenfeld is interesting.

------
macawfish
Awesome! Reminds me of this:
[http://www.cse.chalmers.se/~uffe/HighResolutionSparseVoxelDA...](http://www.cse.chalmers.se/~uffe/HighResolutionSparseVoxelDAGs.pdf)

